# WANTED: HCC Coders (Remote Position)



## jschmutz (Nov 10, 2015)

Aviacode is looking for even more HCC coders (remote 1099 position). We have multiple new HCC projects starting ASAP.  See the job description and how to apply here:  https://goo.gl/K9kV2G


----------



## jschmutz (Nov 11, 2015)

*WANTED: HCC Remote Coder*

Aviacode is looking for even more HCC coders (remote 1099 position). We have multiple new HCC projects starting ASAP. See the job description and how to apply here: https://goo.gl/K9kV2G


----------



## KoradaVS (Nov 25, 2015)

*remote HCC coding*

Is Indians are eligible to work ? if so, I Nirmala ,  CPC certified since 2014 . interested to work remotely. my email ID: nirmala.phm@gmail.com


----------



## JatinKumar  (Nov 27, 2015)

If indian can work as remote coder pls contact me i am cpc-a and working in hcc coding my mail id is jeet3691@gmail.com


----------



## crittersitter (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh, no!  Not Aviacode...Run coders, run!


----------



## twizzle (Dec 19, 2015)

crittersitter said:


> Oh, no!  Not Aviacode...Run coders, run!



As a matter of interest, why do you say that?


----------



## crittersitter (Dec 19, 2015)

twizzle said:


> As a matter of interest, why do you say that?



Notice how they are always looking for more HCC coders?  I understand the turnover with HCC coders is very high with this company. I know of several coders that went to work for them as contractors and they were treated poorly by their supervisors.  They claim they will pay you more than you actually end up getting, have unreasonable chart per hour expectations, change projects constantly without adequate training and often run out of work.  Frankly I don't know how they stay in business or retain good coders.  I think they get a lot of new coders desperate to get in the field but the seasoned coders don't put up with it.  Now I've heard some full time employees like the company but they may be under different management...not sure.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 19, 2015)

twizzle said:


> As a matter of interest, why do you say that?



I'm curious as well, I've always heard good things.

*EDIT* 
Looks like you were answering when i was typing.

The timing of the post for the opening seems like projects were hiring to be ready for the 1/31/16 due date for 2015 Final RAPS data.


----------



## twizzle (Dec 21, 2015)

I had a job with them for one day(not my main job). After poor training and the supervisor calling me a liar we parted company by mutual agreement.


----------



## crittersitter (Dec 21, 2015)

Dang, Twizzle.  I bet I know who it was too.  Glad you got away from the abuse and have a real job to work!


----------



## Steph_Cecchini (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi --- I'm Stephanie Cecchini, VP of Coding Operations at Aviacode.  I've been a CPC for 20 years and formally worked as a VP with AAPC...so I can honestly say that I love our coding communities.  Aviacode prides itself in providing world class coding services for our clients...and that means we work with world class coders.  We work with over 900 United States coders everyday---many of which are 1099 contractors doing seasonal work like HCC.  We are currently hiring 43 new full time coder positions for employees and several management positions. Please feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or complaints....I'd love to hear your perspective.  My email address is steph@aviacode.com  or my phone is 801 858 3804


----------



## Steph_Cecchini (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi --- I'm Stephanie Cecchini, VP of Coding Operations at Aviacode. I've been a CPC for 20 years and formally worked as a VP with AAPC...so I can honestly say that I love our coding communities. Aviacode prides itself in providing world class coding services for our clients...and that means we work with world class coders. We work with over 900 United States coders everyday---many of which are 1099 contractors doing seasonal work like HCC. We are currently hiring 43 new full time coder positions for employees and several management positions. Please feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or complaints....I'd love to hear your perspective. My email address is steph@aviacode.com or my phone is 801 858 3804.  @Crittersitter....I'm not sure what happened to has caused you to disparage Aviacode ---but call me anytime to discuss.


----------



## malissagiles (Dec 31, 2015)

*Contract Aviacode Coder Here*

I've worked for Aviacode as a remote contract coder on the HCC projects for the last 3 years.  The first year was awful, but I think that was due to the client and not Aviacode.  Last year was great, and the manager did everything she could to make sure that we were taken care of, even adjusting the pay rates so that we were paid better as the client changed the scope of work.  This year the client (not aviacode) is demanding a lot more work, but I've heard that this is true across many clients and this is the direction that HCC is heading.  If you don't like change then a coding career isn't for you.  My experience with Aviacode has been nothing but positive and I feel like the management there actually cares about their coders.  Last year I was making close to $40/hour on the HCC project, this year I'm making $30/hour - you just have to commit to putting in the hours and meeting your productivity.


----------

